
Samsung Galaxy S10 Features Cryptocurrency Storage - diken1
https://mybitcoinnews.co/cryptocurrency-news/confirmed-samsung-galaxy-s10-comes-with-cryptocurrency-key-storage/
======
elpinguinofrio
the news is a hoax. "It should be glaringly obvious why they are specifically
not calling it a cryptocurrency wallet, and why they attempted to quiet
rumours of such claims back in December. Security: Galaxy S10 is built with
defense-grade Samsung Knox, as well as a secure storage backed by hardware,
which houses your private keys for blockchain-enabled mobile services.

Samsung Knox is not a cryptocurrency wallet. Don't spend your hard earned
money for this feature. Personally, I think the wireless charging of other Qi
devices would prove more useful than "Samsung Knox"."

~~~
teknologist
Cryptocurrency wallets are simple pieces of software. Housing the keys is the
hardest part - what's on top of that is just a bit of code to derive addresses
from that key, query for balances on a blockchain node, send/receive calls
etc. If that part won't be added by Samsung themselves it'll certainly aid in
development of full crypto wallet apps.

~~~
elpinguinofrio
you surly never tried to write your own mobile wallet. Try to make it for
grin/zcash, with "what's on top of that is just a bit of code" lol

~~~
teknologist
I didn't say that code couldn't be copied from existing projects on GitHub

------
arghwhat
Samsung Knox was released in 2013. It is simply Samsung's branding of a small
set of standard technologies, like ARM TrustZone, which also powers Apple's
Secure Enclave and other similar technologies.

It is present in all Samsung Android and Tizen devices, and does not have any
cryptocurrency features. It does, however, have secure key management, and is
capable of securely storing a private key for a wallet. This is not a unique
or new capability.

